# It appears Andruw Jones is done as a Dodger



## RaisingCajun (Jun 22, 2008)

Source: http://www.latimes.com/sports/printedition/la-sp-dodgers3-2009jan03,0,2813604.story



> Andruw Jones and the Dodgers? One and done.
> 
> The Dodgers have agreed to trade or release Jones in exchange for his deferring much of the $22 million remaining on his contract, a baseball source said Friday.
> 
> ...


I would love to see Andruw back in a Braves uniform. That is where he belongs. Still the best defensive centerfielder in MLB.


----------

